# Επιπρόσθετα > Γενική Συζήτηση >  >  Αφυγραντήρας

## toni31

Ψάχνω να πάρω έναν αφυγραντήρα για 80-90μ σπίτι και δεν έχω ιδέα για το τι να κοιτάξω.
  Αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει είναι η κατανάλωση και ο θόρυβος να είναι χαμηλά.
  Με μια πρόχειρη ματιά κοίταξα κάποια κομμάτια όπως 1 και 2 αλλά μου γεννήθηκαν δύο απορίες:

  Ιονιστή να έχει ή όχι και που βοηθάει.
  Το ένα λέει ότι παίρνει ψυκτικό υγρό ενώ το άλλο όχι, η διαφορά τους πέρα από τα άλλα είναι στον θόρυβο και στην κατανάλωση. Προτεινόμενο ποιο είναι αυτό που έχει συμπιεστή ή όχι και ποια η διαφορά τους.

----------


## ezizu

Γιατί δεν γράφεις ποιους αφυγραντήρες έχεις δει να σου πούμε την γνώμη μας.
Αν γράφοντας " αφυγραντήρα χωρίς συμπιεστή " εννοείς αυτούς με τις ειδικές <<πέτρες>>,  που με την υγρασία λιώνουν και γίνονται υγρό,τότε νομίζω πως για ένα σπίτι 80-90μ^2, είναι σαφώς  καλύτεροι οι αφυγραντήρες με συμπιεστή. 
Εγώ στο σπίτι μου (στην Αθήνα περίπου 90μ^2), αλλά και οι γονείς μου στην επαρχία, έχουμε από ένα Philco ( http://www.skroutz.gr/s/4587/Philco-PDH-520HB.html ) και είμαστε πολύ ικανοποιημένοι. Δεν  έχει βέβαια ηλεκτρονικά,όπως ένδειξη  της θερμοκρασίας ή της υγρασίας του χώρου, χρονοδιακόπτες κ.λ.π. αλλά ίσως να είναι καλύτερο αυτό, λόγω απλότητας κατασκευής . 
Το συγκεκριμένο αφυγραντήρα, συγκριτικά με άλλους  (βάσει των χαρακτηριστικών της κάθε εταιρίας ), τον επέλεξα βασικά, λόγω της κατανάλωσης του, του θορύβου λειτουργίας αλλά και της τιμής του σε σχέση πάντα με τον χώρο που μπορεί και καλύπτει .
Τώρα όσο για τον ιονιστή,εγώ δεν έχω, αλλά ούτε έτυχε να βρεθώ σε χώρο που λειτουργούσε ιονιστής, οπότε πρακτικά, δεν ξέρω να σου πω κατά πόσο αξίζει και αν όντως κάνει δουλειά. Θεωρητικά, από ότι λένε κάποιοι, κάνει δουλειά.  
Η επιλογή βεβαία είναι σχετική και είναι ανάλογα την οικονομική δυνατότητα, τις ανάγκες , τον χώρο του σπιτιού κ.ο.κ. του καθενός.
Αν το σπίτι δεν έχει κάπως ενιαία διαρρύθμιση και έχει πολλούς διαδρόμους και δωμάτια ,ίσως δεν μπορεί να κάνει σωστή δουλειά μόνο ένα αφυγραντήρας και είναι καλύτερα να αγοραστούν δύο μικρότεροι (δηλαδή μοντέλα με λιγότερη κάλυψη χώρου).

----------


## nikolaras

Επειδή ήμουνα ένα βήμα πριν την αγορά αφυγραντήρα , εντόπισα μια διαρροή  στην αποχέτευση της μπανιέρας  η οποία ήταν και η αιτία της υγρασίας στο σπίτι.
Βέβαια επειδή είχε ποτίσει για τα καλά το πάτωμα κάτω από την ενδοδαπέδια ακόμα και τώρα μετά από 1 χρόνο υπάρχει κάποια σχετική υγρασία.
Θέλω να πω ότι αν το σπίτι δεν είχε υγρασία τα προηγούμενα χρόνια, ψάξε για διαρροές.

----------


## ezizu

Ένας παράγοντας υγρασίας στο σπίτι, όπως σωστά έγραψες Νίκο, είναι όντως η τυχών διαρροή του δικτύου ύδρευσης ή θέρμανσης κ.λ.π. ,όπως επίσης το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα μπορεί να έχει και το μερικό σκάσιμο του σοβά,της πλάκας κ.ο.κ.
Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να επισκευαστεί η βλάβη, ο αφυγραντήρας δεν έχει νόημα.

Υπάρχει όμως και η υγρασία στο χώρο ενός σπιτιού λόγω π.χ. κακού εξαερισμού,ή του φαινόμενου υγροποίησης λόγω παλαιάς - κακή μόνωσης ή παλαιών κουφωμάτων* ,ή ακόμα και λόγω αυξημένης υγρασίας της ατμόσφαιρας στην περιοχή του σπιτιού (όπως σε νησί ή σε παραθαλάσσια περιοχή  κ.λ.π.) κ.ο.κ.
Στις περιπτώσεις αυτές ο αφυγραντήρας, με σωστή χρήση (και αυτό επειδή ο αέρας του σπιτιού θα πρέπει πάντα να έχει κάποια σχετική υγρασία  και όχι να είναι πάρα πολύ ξηρός γιατί αυτό θα είναι ανθυγιεινό), μπορεί να βοηθήσει αρκετά στο πρόβλημα υγρασίας.  



* Το σωστό βέβαια σε αυτήν την περίπτωση, είναι να τοποθετηθεί ή να επισκευασθεί η μόνωση και αν πρέπει να αλλαχτούν και τα κουφώματα ,αλλά αν δεν υπάρχει η οικονομική δυνατότητα τότε ο αφυγραντήρας,έστω  προσωρινά, μειώνει κατά πολύ το πρόβλημα υγρασίας.

----------


## toni31

> Γιατί δεν γράφεις ποιους αφυγραντήρες έχεις δει να σου πούμε την γνώμη μας.







> ......Με μια πρόχειρη ματιά κοίταξα κάποια κομμάτια όπως *1* και *2* αλλά μου γεννήθηκαν δύο απορίες:
>   Ιονιστή να έχει ή όχι και που βοηθάει.
>   Το ένα λέει ότι παίρνει ψυκτικό υγρό ενώ το άλλο όχι, η διαφορά τους πέρα από τα άλλα είναι στον θόρυβο και στην κατανάλωση. Προτεινόμενο ποιο είναι αυτό που έχει συμπιεστή ή όχι και ποια η διαφορά τους.








> Αν γράφοντας " αφυγραντήρα χωρίς συμπιεστή " εννοείς αυτούς με τις ειδικές <<πέτρες>>,  που με την υγρασία λιώνουν και γίνονται υγρό,τότε νομίζω πως για ένα σπίτι 80-90μ^2, είναι σαφώς  καλύτεροι οι αφυγραντήρες με συμπιεστή.



  Όχι εννοώ το 1.






> Επειδή ήμουνα ένα βήμα πριν την αγορά αφυγραντήρα , εντόπισα μια διαρροή  στην αποχέτευση της μπανιέρας  η οποία ήταν και η αιτία της υγρασίας στο σπίτι.
> Βέβαια επειδή είχε ποτίσει για τα καλά το πάτωμα κάτω από την ενδοδαπέδια ακόμα και τώρα μετά από 1 χρόνο υπάρχει κάποια σχετική υγρασία.
> Θέλω να πω ότι αν το σπίτι δεν είχε υγρασία τα προηγούμενα χρόνια, ψάξε για διαρροές.



Δεν είναι απο υδραυλικά, όλη η πολυκατοικία έχει θέμα, είναι από κακή μόνωση

----------


## toni31

Βρήκα μια εξήγηση εδώ.
Μάλλον πάω για αυτόν.

----------


## ezizu

Αντώνη sorry,δεν είχα δει ότι είχες βάλει ήδη τα μοντέλα στο ποστ σου. 
Ομολογώ ότι παρότι το έψαξα το θέμα, δεν είχα ακούσει για το συγκεκριμένο σύστημα αφυγραντήρα (desiccant) και η έρευνά μου περιορίστηκε τελικά, μόνο στους αφυγραντήρες με συμπιεστή.
Ακούγεται πολύ καλή η συγκεκριμένη πατέντα (desiccant)και αν όντως είναι όπως τα λέει σίγουρα αξίζει, ιδιαίτερα για χώρους που δεν έχουν καθόλου θέρμανση.
Στο δικό μου σπίτι πάντως (που από επάνω μου δεν υπάρχει άλλος όροφος,έχω την ταράτσα και χωρίς καμία μόνωση), έχει ανάψει το λαμπάκι  του αφυγραντήρα για ξεπάγωμα, κάνα δυο φορές και αυτό το παρατήρησα δύο μόνο μέρες που είχε κάτω από 15 βαθμούς στο σπίτι και που δεν λειτουργούσε  καμία θέρμανση εκείνη την ώρα.
Το καλοριφέρ σημειωτέων ανάβει για 3-4 ώρες το απόγευμα, ανάλογα και την θερμοκρασίες του περιβάλλοντος και του εσωτερικού χώρου βέβαια, και ο εσωτερικός χώρος του σπιτιού πολύ σπάνια υπερβαίνει τους 19-20 βαθμούς.
Πάντως ο αφυγραντήρας όντως έχει όφελος στην θέρμανση του χώρου αλλά και στην αίσθηση της θερμοκρασίας του χώρου (καμία σχέση με και χωρίς αφυγραντήρα) .

Να σου πω όμως την γνώμη μου, για το τι πρέπει να σκεφτείς πριν αγοράσεις τον αφυγραντήρα που μάλλον έχεις καταλήξει.
Συγκριτικά πάντα με τον δικό μου, που γνωρίζω πια την λειτουργία του .

α) Έχει μικρό δοχείο (2lt) (πολύ σημαντικό,επειδή αν δεν βάλεις αποχέτευση μόνιμη, θα πρέπει να το αδειάζεις συχνά, ειδικά αν έχεις σχετικά υψηλή υγρασία στο σπίτι. Εγώ για παράδειγμα αδειάζω το δοχείο του (5lt) τουλάχιστον μία φορά την ημέρα σε νοτιάδες καιρούς, αλλιώς τουλάχιστον μία φορά ανά μιάμιση μέρα περίπου και λειτουργεί συνήθως περίπου 8 με 10 το πολύ ώρες ημερησίως), 

β)ο θόρυβος (δεν είναι σίγουρα ο πιο ήσυχος αφυγραντήρας,αν εξαιρέσουμε την χαμηλή λειτουργία που είναι 39db, στο max φθάνει 48db, αλλά αυτό είναι σχετικό, μπορεί εσένα να μην σε ενοχλεί. Ο δικός μου  πάντως με 41db σίγουρα ακούγεται, ιδιαίτερα σε ήσυχες ώρες της ημέρας,αλλά τον έχουμε πια συνηθίσει ).

γ)η κατανάλωση ρεύματος (ειδικά στο maximum είναι  διπλάσια από τον δικό μου, πάντα μιλάμε για τα ίδια τετραγωνικά ).

Σίγουρα ένα μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα που έχει αυτός που λες, είναι ότι έχει απόδοση από 1-37 βαθμούς, το οποίο όμως νομίζω βασικά είναι πλεονέκτημα για χώρους χωρίς θέρμανση.Θεωρώ ότι αν χρησιμοποιείς γενικά θέρμανση,σχεδόν καθημερινά στο σπίτι και οι θερμοκρασίες του σπιτιού σου είναι συνήθως πάνω από 16 βαθμούς και ένας αφυγραντήρας με συμπιεστή θα κάνει καλή δουλειά και δεν θα παγώνει εύκολα το στοιχείο του.Εκτός αν σκέφτεσαι να μην έχεις καθόλου θέρμανση, αλλά αυτό σε σπίτι χωρίς πολύ καλή μόνωση, μάλλον δεν γίνεται.

Η άποψή μου φιλικά.

Πιστεύω να μην σε ζάλισα. :Smile:

----------


## toni31

Μια καλή εξήγηση για τις διαφορές είναι εδώ.

  Έτσι όπως τα περιγράφουν είναι ποιο οικονομικός ο ξηραντικός απο τον κομπρέσορα.

----------


## ezizu

Αντώνη ίσως να είναι όντως,έτσι όπως τα λένε. Οπωσδήποτε άλλωστε, πάντα υπάρχουν πλεονεκτήματα και μειονεκτήματα στον κάθε τύπο αφυγραντήρα και στην τεχνολογία του κάθε μηχανήματος γενικότερα . 
Ανάλογα τώρα με τις ανάγκες του, με τα οικονομικά ή αισθητικά του κριτήρια κ.ο.κ. ο κάθε υποψήφιος αγοραστής, επιλέγει το μηχάνημα που θεωρεί ότι τον καλύπτει καλύτερα.

Εγώ πάντως δεν συμφωνώ με την λογική της επιλογής τους (και ούτε μπορώ να την εξηγήσω), στο εξής σημείο:
γράφουν ότι, ενώ έχει σταθερή (άρα και υψηλότερη) απόδοση ο ξηραντικός τύπος αφυγραντήρα, σε σχέση με τους αφυγραντήρες με συμπιεστή  και εκτός αυτού, στα πλεονεκτήματα του ξηραντικού τύπου αναφέρουν το μικρότερο βάρος και την φορητότητα (άρα εύκολη μεταφορά στους διάφορους χώρους του σπιτιού, οπότε δεν έχουν σαν δεδομένη την μόνιμη σύνδεση του αφυγραντήρα με αποχέτευση),τελικά τοποθετούν στα μοντέλα τους μικρό δοχείο νερού (π.χ. το μοντέλο που έχεις στο ποστ#6 έχει δοχείο 2lt).
Αυτά γενικώς τα αναγράφουν και εδώ : http://www.andatech.com.au/blog/dehu...-buying-guide/
Όλο αυτό εμένα δεν μου κολλάει και μου δημιουργεί απορίες και αμφιβολίες (επειδή ουσιαστικά, κατά την άποψή μου,το ένα αναιρεί το άλλο).

Εγώ πάντως επιμένω, αν έχεις στο σπίτι σου υψηλά ποσοστά σχετικής υγρασίας, κακή μόνωση κ.λ.π. (και ιδιαίτερα αν είναι σωστά όλα αυτά που γράφουν στα χαρακτηριστικά του, δηλαδή  δυνατότητα αφύγρανσης  8 λίτρα/ημέρα στους 1-37°C και με σταθερή-υψηλή απόδοση ) ,πως το δοχείο του με χωρητικότητα 2lt είναι μικρό. Βέβαια δεν σοβαρό θέμα αν κάποιος είναι συνεχώς στο σπίτι.Αν όμως λείπουν όλοι για αρκετές ώρες και ο αφυγραντήρας πρέπει να λειτουργεί, τότε υπάρχει ένα θέμα.  

Όσο αφορά την κατανάλωση του και τον θόρυβό του, (αν ισχύει το παραπάνω σκεπτικό μου), γιατί να μην είναι και αυτά λίγο  <<τραβηγμένα>> ή υπερβολικά, για λόγους διαφήμισης-προώθησης κ.λ.π της συγκεκριμένης τεχνολογίας - μοντέλων αφυγραντήρων.
Και να εξηγήσω τον συλλογισμό μου. 
Θεωρώ ότι στην περίπτωση που ο χώρος έχει υψηλή υγρασία,ο αφυγραντήρας  θα λειτουργεί στην υψηλότερη ισχύς - απόδοση (άρα τουλάχιστον όσο χρόνο  θα λειτουργεί στην υψηλότερη απόδοσή του,θα καταναλώνει 650W και ο θόρυβος θα είναι 48db, βάσει των χαρακτηριστικών του ) και δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος, κατά πόσο στην πράξη αυτό αντισταθμίζεται, (όσο αφορά την κατανάλωση), από την σταθερή-υψηλή απόδοσή, όπως ισχυρίζονται.
Αυτό το σκεπτικό νομίζω, το ενισχύει το γεγονός ότι για να εξατμιστεί το νερό ώστε να γίνει η αφύγρανση του αέρα, χρειάζεται να έχει κάποια συγκεκριμένη θερμοκρασία το ξηραντικό υλικό και ότι αυτό πρέπει να γίνει σε σχετικά μικρό χρόνο, έτσι ώστε να ισχύσει στην πράξη η σταθερή-υψηλή απόδοση . Αν ακόμα λάβουμε υπόψη, ότι η θέρμανση του ξηραντικού υλικού, προφανώς,  γίνεται με κάποιο τύπο ηλεκτρικής αντίστασης, (βάσει τώρα και της αντίστοιχης σύγκρισης στην απόδοση για θέρμανση, μεταξύ air condition και ηλεκτρικής θερμάστρας - σόμπας κ.λ.π.)τότε θα απαιτεί λογικά μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση ηλεκτρικής ισχύος . Οπότε βάσει των παραπάνω συμπεραίνω ότι, σε χώρους μεγάλης σχετικής υγρασίας, για να έχει μεγάλη και σταθερή απόδοση, θα έχει και μεγαλύτερη σχετικά κατανάλωση, συγκριτικά με έναν αφυγραντήρα με συμπιεστή .
Ίσως βέβαια να κάνω λάθος και η διαφορά τελικά στην συνολική κατανάλωση των δυο τύπων αφυγραντήρων, να είναι  μικρή ή ανάξια λόγου, σίγουρα δεν το γνωρίζω και ούτε μου είναι πρακτικά εφικτό, να το αποδείξω στην πράξη.

Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, ούτε έμπορος είμαι , ούτε έχω κάποιο όφελος από την πώληση αφυγραντήρων.   :Smile: 
Το τι τελικά θα επιλέξεις, εννοείται, πως είναι καθαρά δική σου απόφαση .
Απλά σου έγραψα την άποψη μου, αναλύοντας  το σκεπτικό μου, μόνο για να ακούσεις μια δεύτερη γνώμη - άποψη, όπως ζήτησες, χωρίς να έχω ως στόχο ούτε να σε αποπροσανατολίσω, ούτε να σε επηρεάσω .
Φιλικά.

----------

toni31 (12-02-14)

----------


## FILMAN

Παιδιά, οι dessicant αφυγραντήρες δεν είναι τόσο αποδοτικοί όσο αυτοί με ψυκτικό κύκλωμα, δηλαδή από ένα όριο και κάτω της υγρασίας του χώρου παύουν να συλλέγουν υγρασία (να βγάζουν νερό). Τώρα όσον αφορά το θόρυβο, σε όλους τους αφυγραντήρες ακούγεται ο ανεμιστήρας. Ο τύπος desiccant έχει και δεύτερο μικρό ανεμιστήρα (που ακούγεται κι αυτός λίγο). Στους αφυγραντήρες με συμπιεστή ακούγεται φυσικά και ο συμπιεστής (όπως περίπου κάνει το ψυγείο σας όταν δουλεύει). Στους αφυγραντήρες με στοιχεία peltier δεν ακούγεται τίποτα άλλο, το ίδιο και στους αφυγραντήρες silica (αυτοί δεν έχουν ούτε ανεμιστήρα και δουλεύουν χωρίς ηλεκτρική παροχή. Συνδέονται με το ρεύμα μόνο όταν έχουν απορροφήσει πολύ υγρασία - το ρεύμα ζεσταίνει μια αντίσταση η οποία στεγνώνει τις υγροσκοπικές μπίλιες).

----------


## Nemmesis

> Αν έχεις Air Condition στο χώρο, δεν χρειάζεται ΚΑΙ αφυγραντήρας!
> 
> Βάζεις το Air Condition στην αφύγρανση (συνήθως το σύμβολο με την σταγόνα) και κάνει την ίδια δουλειά και ίσως για μεγαλύτερο χώρο ακόμα.



μόνο που σου ρίχνει και την θερμοκρασία στον χώρο...

----------


## 744

Είναι το ίδιο ακριβώς με τον αφυγραντήρα. Και τα δύο είναι κλιματιστικά και εκεί ακριβώς βασίζονται για να αφαιρέσουν την υγρασία.

Δεν υπάρχει μαγικός τρόπος... Ο αέρας υγροποιείται πάνω σε μεταλική ΚΡΥΑ επιφάνεια.

Όταν βάλεις το κλιματιστικό σου στην αφύγρανση λειτουργεί ελάχιστα για να πάρει την υγρασία από τον αέρα και να μην σου ψύξει το χώρο όπως θα έκανε το καλοκαίρι.

Θεωρώ κουτό να έχει κλιματιστικό και να αγοράζεις άλλο ένα μίνι κλιματιστικό για αφύγρανση (δήθεν...)

----------


## antonis_p

Ο αφυγραντήρας έχει και τον evaporator και το condenser στον ίδιο χώρο,
άρα υποτίθεται πως δεν έχουμε αύξηση ή μείωση της θερμοκρασίας στο χώρο.

Στο AC είναι μόνο ο evaporator στον χώρο άρα η θερμοκρασία θα πέσει.

Σε κλιματιστικό χώρου δεν έχω καταφέρει να δω πώς λειτουργεί η αφύγρανση,
εννοώ αν λειτουργεί με χρόνους on και off,
ή αν λειτουργεί ο θερμοστάτης. 
Επίσης στο AC δεν δίνεται ένδειξη υγρασίας χώρου.
Πάντως στα manual το θεωρούν περιττό να το περιγράψουν.

----------


## 744

Τα καλά μηχανήματα ελέγχουν και χρόνο και θερμοκρασία.

Τα φθηνότερα μόνο χρόνο.

Πάντως κανένα στην αφύγρανση δεν ανεβάζει ταχύτητα ανεμιστήρα για ευνόητους λόγους.

----------


## pstratos

Η διαδικασία της αφύγρανσης είναι λίγο "στριφνή"
Καταρχάς -όπως ειπώθηκε- για να αφαιρέσεις νερό πρέπει να ψύξεις (προσοχή στη λέξη "νερό"). Ο αέρας του περιβάλλοντος (ζεστός και υγρός) έρχεται σε επαφή με μια κρύα επιφάνεια. Πόσο κρύα? Πιο κρύα από το σημείο δρόσου που αντιστοιχεί στην θερμοκρασία και υγρασία του εισερχόμενου αέρα. Ο αέρας τότε *κρυώνει* και η *σχετική του υγρασία αυξάνει.* Μόλις η σχετική υγρασία φθάσει το 100% αρχίζει η υγροποίηση της πλεονάζουσας ποσότητας νερού (η επιφάνεια ιδρώνει) και ο αέρας *κρυώνει ακόμα περισσότερο* διατηρώντας *σχετική υγρασία 100%*. Έτσι ακριβώς στην έξοδο του κρύου στοιχείου (εξατμιστής) έχουμε *κρύο και υγρό αέρα.* 

Στην περίπτωση του απλού κλιματιστικού αυτός ο αέρας συναντά τον ζεστό χώρο, ζεσταίνεται και η σχετική του υγρασία μειώνεται. Έτσι έχουμε αέρα *δροσερότερο* του αρχικού και με *χαμηλότερη σχετική υγρασία


*Στα"κανονικά" συστήματα κλιματισμού πολλές φορές θέλουμε μόνο να αφυγράνουμε χωρίς να κρυώσουμε τον αέρα, πχ κατά τον χειμώνα. Εκεί μετά το στοιχείο του εξατμιστή έχουμε *αντίσταση αναθέρμανσης*. Ο κρύος και υγρός αέρας ζεσταίνεται από την αντίσταση και όχι από τον περιβάλλοντα χώρο. Έτσι στην έξοδο έχουμε αέρα *ζεστό* και *ξηρό* 


Στους οικιακούς αφυγραντήρες, το ρόλο της αντίστασης αναθέρμανσης την αναλαμβάνει το "ζεστό στοιχείο" δηλ ο συμπυκνωτής. Σαν να έχουμε την εσωτερική και την εξωτερική μονάδα του κλιματιστικού πλατη-πλάτη μέσα στο δωμάτιο. Ένας τέτοιος αφυγραντήρας συνολικά *θερμαίνει* το δωμάτιο, με την ισχύ του συμπιεστή+ανεμιστήρα.

Τέλος, κάποια κλιματιστικά της Toshiba είχαν extra ηλεκτρική αντίσταση (για υποβοήθηση της θέρμανσης) την οποία όμως ενεργοποιούσαν και κατά την αφύγρανση

----------


## Nemmesis

> Η διαδικασία της αφύγρανσης είναι λίγο "στριφνή"
> Καταρχάς -όπως ειπώθηκε- για να αφαιρέσεις νερό πρέπει να ψύξεις (προσοχή στη λέξη "νερό"). Ο αέρας του περιβάλλοντος (ζεστός και υγρός) έρχεται σε επαφή με μια κρύα επιφάνεια. Πόσο κρύα? Πιο κρύα από το σημείο δρόσου που αντιστοιχεί στην θερμοκρασία και υγρασία του εισερχόμενου αέρα. Ο αέρας τότε *κρυώνει* και η *σχετική του υγρασία αυξάνει.* Μόλις η σχετική υγρασία φθάσει το 100% αρχίζει η υγροποίηση της πλεονάζουσας ποσότητας νερού (η επιφάνεια ιδρώνει) και ο αέρας *κρυώνει ακόμα περισσότερο* διατηρώντας *σχετική υγρασία 100%*. Έτσι ακριβώς στην έξοδο του κρύου στοιχείου (εξατμιστής) έχουμε *κρύο και υγρό αέρα.* 
> 
> Στην περίπτωση του απλού κλιματιστικού αυτός ο αέρας συναντά τον ζεστό χώρο, ζεσταίνεται και η σχετική του υγρασία μειώνεται. Έτσι έχουμε αέρα *δροσερότερο* του αρχικού και με *χαμηλότερη σχετική υγρασία
> 
> 
> *Στα"κανονικά" συστήματα κλιματισμού πολλές φορές θέλουμε μόνο να αφυγράνουμε χωρίς να κρυώσουμε τον αέρα, πχ κατά τον χειμώνα. Εκεί μετά το στοιχείο του εξατμιστή έχουμε *αντίσταση αναθέρμανσης*. Ο κρύος και υγρός αέρας ζεσταίνεται από την αντίσταση και όχι από τον περιβάλλοντα χώρο. Έτσι στην έξοδο έχουμε αέρα *ζεστό* και *ξηρό* 
> 
> 
> ...



ποια εννοείς τα κανονικά συστήματα κλιματισμού??? 2019 έχουμε... τι αντιστάσεις λες?

----------


## pstratos

Εννοώ τα κεντρικά συστήματα VRF / VAV που έχεις μια μεγάλη κεντρική μονάδα με ύγρανση, αναθερμανση, φίλτρο και πολλές φορες ενναλάκτη αέρα/αέρα για εξαερισμό. Αυτά που οι φίλοι Αμερικάνοι αποκαλούν HVAC για να τα ξεχωρίσουν από τα AC. Τα συστήματα αυτά πάιζαν σε κτήρια από τα 70's πολύ πριν αποκτήσει ο λαός κλιματιστικά

----------


## ThanosGr

Γεια σας,

Ενόψει black friday και ψάχνοντας το θέμα σχετικά με την αγορά αφυγραντήρα, θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας περί αυτών.
Είναι άλλη μία μόδα ή μια ανάγκη για μια πιο υγειινή και άνετη ζωή;

----------


## giannakis1983

Καλησπερα , αν εχεις δωμάτια με υπερβολική υγρασία και έλλειψη σωστού εξαερισμού πχ μπάνιο ,τότε κάνει δουλειά. 
Να ξέρεις οτι τα aircondition κάνουν ταυτόχρονα ΚΑΙ αυτήν την δουλεια +ψύξη ή θέρμανση.
Μερικά έχουν και σκέτη αφύγρανση !

----------


## ThanosGr

Καλησπέρα.

Πράγματι τα 2 κλιματιστικά μου έχουν επιλογή αφύγρανσης.
Θα είναι το ίδιο πράγμα;
Ιδιαίτερα θέματα με υγρασία πάντως δεν έχω για να είναι ειλικρινής.
Αλλά ακούω από γνωστούς για πιο &#180;γλυκιά’ ατμόσφαιρα και πιο ζεστή

----------


## nick1974

> Ιδιαίτερα θέματα με υγρασία πάντως δεν έχω για να είναι ειλικρινής.
> Αλλά ακούω από γνωστούς για πιο Β΄γλυκιά’ ατμόσφαιρα και πιο ζεστή




χμμμ τοτε το χειμωνα γιατι βαζουμε ποτηρια στα καλοριφερ?

Σε τιποτα σπιτια μεσ την υγρασια πιθανο να ειναι και απαραιτητα αλλα αν η υγρασια σου βρισκεται μεσα στη "φιλικη ζωνη" δε νομιζω πως ειναι καλο να πεσει

----------


## kioan

> Πράγματι τα 2 κλιματιστικά μου έχουν επιλογή αφύγρανσης.
> Θα είναι το ίδιο πράγμα;



Όχι, δεν θα είναι το ίδιο πράγμα διότι στην πλειοψηφία των κλιματιστικών η λειτουργία της αφύγρανσης ρίχνει τη θερμοκρασία αέρα του χώρου. Τον χειμώνα αυτό δεν το θέλεις.

Ο αφυγραντήρας λειτουργεί σαν ένα κλιματιστικό που έχει την εσωτερική και εξωτερική μονάδα κολλητά την μία στην άλλη. Ο αέρας του χώρου αρχικά ψύχεται ώστε η θερμοκρασία του να πέσει κάτω από το σημείο δρόσου για να υγροποιηθεί η πλεονάζουσα υγρασία και στη συνέχεια ο αέρας περνάει μέσα από τον συμπυκνωτή όπου αναθερμαίνεται προτού επιστρέψει στον χώρο.

----------

ThanosGr (21-11-19)

----------


## ThanosGr

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.

Επειδή λοιπόν βλέπω ότι θα χρειαστώ ένα για το σπίτι και ένα για το. εξοχικό, έχετε καποιο μηχάνημα καλό να μου προτείνεται για 90m3?
Στο εξοχικό επειδή δεν πηγαίνω συχνά θα πρέπει να έχει σωλήνα εξόδου νερού .
Μιλάμε πάντα για αξιόλογο σύστημα...

----------


## kioan

Ένας εμπειρικός κανόνας θέλει η παροχή αέρα του αφυγραντήρας να να είναι τέτοια ώστε να μπορεί να ανακυκλώνει τον όγκο του αέρα του χώρου τουλάχιστον 20 φορές ανά 24ωρο.

Από εμπειρία φίλων αλλά και από μικρότερη προσωπική εμπειρία, ο Inventor EVA II PRO είναι μια χαρά και έχει και σωλήνα απορροής νερού. Και η δυνατότητα ελέγχου του απομακρυσμένα μέσω Internet (διαθέτει WiFi) πιθανότατα να βοηθάει στην περίπτωσή σου.

----------


## villasg

Κατοχος Olimpia Splendid Aquaria Thermo 22 ( απλος χωρις φιλτρα  ιονιστες κλπ κλπ )  , 4 συνεχόμενα έτη εδώ στην επαρχία , μέσα στο  πευκοδάσος , δεν σταματάει να μαζεύει πράγμα ( θερμαινόμενο σπιτι με  τζακι αεροθερμο και καλοριφερ ( θερμοκρασια παντα >18°C ) .
	Πραγματικά υπέρ ικανοποιημένος , τη λειτουργεια thermo δεν την βαζω ποτε .    	Ειδα στον κοτσοβ τον Morris MDP-16300i στην τιμη του παζαριου και μπηκα στην μπριζα να τον παρω για το σπίτι της αθηνας .
	Καποιος που να τον εχει και να πει εντυπώσεις ( θορυβο - μαζεμα - χρηστικοτητα - μεταφορα κλπ) ?

----------


## tzitzikas

εγώ κτύπησα αυτόν που είναι σε προσφορά. Δουλειά κάνει αρκετά, σε περιοχή με πολύ υγρασία (75-95%) αυτή την εποχή και την κατεβάζει στο 55-58%. Το θέμα είναι οτι πρέπει να δουλεύει πολλές ώρες και με τρομάζει η δεη. θόρυβο έχει πάντως, αλλους τους ενοχλεί λιγότερο , εμένα γενικά με ενοχλεί ο θόρυβος. υποτίθεται έχει χαμηλά db αλλα και στην χαμηλή σκάλα το βράδυ του ανεμιστήρα του με ενοχλεί.
https://www.mediamarkt.gr/el/product...l-1228237.html

----------


## vasilllis

δούλευε το τις ώρες που λείπεις.γενικα να ξέρεις ότι θα δουλέψει τις πρώτες μέρες πολλές ώρες ,μετά θα μειωθεί η χρήση του.

----------


## hemer76

Καλησπέρα για το σπίτι των γονιών μου 75τ.μ με πολύ υγρασία, συνήθως πάνω από 75% και τον χειμώνα λόγω ξυλολέβητα θερμοκρασία 25<. Παρήγγειλα χθες έναν αφυγραντήρα MORRIS. Τι λέτε θα κάνει καλή δουλειά; Επειδή δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει, όταν τον παραλάβουμε, πως να τον δουλέψουμε; Συνεχόμενα το πρώτο διάστημα, μεταφερόμενο από δωμάτιο σε δωμάτιο επίσης αρχικά;

----------


## elektronio

Η ίδια η χρήση θα σου δείξει πως να το δουλέψεις. Αν έχεις σε κάποιο δωμάτιο έντονη υγρασία εκεί θα το χρησιμοποιήσεις περισσότερο. Καλό είναι να έχεις και ένα υγρασιόμετρο για να ελέγχεις την υγρασία στον αέρα. Αν καταφέρνει και στην ρίχνει αρκετά μπορείς να το κλείνεις. Αλλά λόγω του ότι τον χειμώνα η υγρασία είναι συχνά πάνω από 75% μόλις ανοίξεις πόρτες ή παράθυρα η υγρασία επανέρχεται οπότε μάλλον θα δουλεύει συνέχεια. 
Έπειτα δεν αποδίδουν όσο λένε. Υποτίθεται πιάνουν το μέγιστο όταν υπάρχει μεγάλο ποσοστό υγρασίας, όταν αυτό μειώνεται τα λίτρα που μαζεύει μειώνονται επίσης.

Εμείς συνήθως τον έχουμε κάπου κεντρικά και τον μεταφέρουμε μόνο στο μπάνιο για να το στεγνώσει μετά από λούσιμο.

----------


## nyannaco

> Αλλά λόγω του ότι τον χειμώνα η υγρασία είναι συχνά πάνω από 75% μόλις ανοίξεις πόρτες ή παράθυρα η υγρασία επανέρχεται



Ας μου επιτραπεί μία ένσταση εδώ. Δεδομένου ότι μιλάμε για σχετική υγρασία, η ΣΥ του εξωτερικού αέρα που θα μπει στο χώρο μπορεί να είναι μεν 75% ή και παραπάνω, αλλά του ψυχρού αέρα! Μόλις ο αέρας έρθει στη θεμροκρασία του εσωτερικού χώρου, η σχετική του υγρασία θα μειωθεί δραματικά - όσο πιο μεγάλη η διαφορά θερμοκρασίας, τόσο μεγαλύτερη η μείωση. Αυτό γιατί η ικανότητα συγκράτησης υδρατμών του αέρα αυξομειώνεται θεαματικά με τη θερμοκρασία, αλλά η απόλυτη ποσότητα υγρασίας σε δεδομένο όγκο αέρα παραμένει σταθερή. 
Για του λόγου το αληθές, χειμώνα βράδυ με λιγότερο από 10°C και τουλάχιστον 90% ΣΥ, εσωτερικά στους τοίχους σχεδόν τρέχανε νερά, με θερμοκρασία χώρου 19°C αν θυμάμαι σωστά. Ανοιξα για τρία λεπτά, ίσα να αλλάξει ο αέρας, και μετά από 5-10 λεπτά οι τοίχοι ήταν στεγνοί.
Ηθικκό δίδαγμα: ο αφυγραντήρας είναι πολλές φορές απαραίτητος, αλλά με έξυπνη εφαρμογή αερισμού, όταν Tout << Tin, μπορεί να μειωθεί πού το κόστος χρήσης του, αλλά και ο χρόνος επίτευξης του αποτελέσματος.

----------


## kioan

Πολύ σωστά τα γράφει ο nyannaco!

Ακόμα ένα πρακτικό παράδειγμα αυτού είναι το ξεθάμπωμα των τζαμιών του αυτοκινήτου τον χειμώνα. Ο ιδανικός τρόπος είναι να ρυθμίσετε κατάλληλα τη θέρμανση/εξαερισμό ώστε να εισάγει ψυχρό αέρα από το περιβάλλον και να τον θερμαίνει, ενώ παράλληλα ανοίγουμε μια χαραμάδα στα τζάμια για να φεύγει αέρας.
Με αυτόν τον τρόπο παρόλο που η απόλυτη υγρασία του εξωτερικού αέρα που μπαίνει στο αυτοκίνητο δεν μεταβάλλεται, η σχετική του υγρασία ελαττώνεται αρκετά λόγω της θέρμανσής του. Έτσι μπορεί να απορροφήσει την επιπλέον υγρασία του εσωτερικού χώρου η οποία υπό άλλες συνθήκες θα συμπυκνωνόταν στα τζάμια θαμπώνοντάς τα.

----------


## matthew

> Έπειτα δεν αποδίδουν όσο λένε. Υποτίθεται πιάνουν το μέγιστο όταν υπάρχει μεγάλο ποσοστό υγρασίας, όταν αυτό μειώνεται τα λίτρα που μαζεύει μειώνονται επίσης.



Αυτό ισχύει! Μετά από ψάξιμο, μιας και πήραμε έναν αφυγραντήρα με συμπιεστή, είδα ότι τα νούμερα σχετικά με τον όγκο νερού που αφαιρούν σε 24 ώρες συνεχόμενης λειτουργίας, αφορούν συνθήκες θερμοκρασίας *30*°C και σχετικής υγρασίας *80*%. Και σε συνθήκες 25°C και RH 60% τα νούμερα πέφτουν στο μισό σχεδόν, το οποίο βέβαια είναι λογικό. Αλλά, 30°C έχουμε το καλοκαίρι και δεν χρειαζόμαστε αφυγραντήρα όπου τα παράθυρα είναι ανοιχτά και το σπίτι αερίζεται συνέχεια! Το χειμώνα τον χρειαζόμαστε κατά κύριο λόγο. Οι αφυγραντήρες με Ζεόλιθο αποδίδουν καλύτερα σε χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες αλλά έχουν μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση λόγω της αντίστασης για θέρμανση του Ζεόλιθου.

----------


## alefgr

Οι αφυγραντήρες με Ζεόλιθο είναι μονόδρομος όταν θέλουμε να κάνουμε αφύγρανση σε χώρους μη θερμαινόμενους.

----------


## hemer76

> Καλησπέρα για το σπίτι των γονιών μου 75τ.μ με πολύ υγρασία, συνήθως πάνω από 75% και τον χειμώνα λόγω ξυλολέβητα θερμοκρασία 25<. Παρήγγειλα χθες έναν αφυγραντήρα MORRIS. Τι λέτε θα κάνει καλή δουλειά; Επειδή δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει, όταν τον παραλάβουμε, πως να τον δουλέψουμε; Συνεχόμενα το πρώτο διάστημα, μεταφερόμενο από δωμάτιο σε δωμάτιο επίσης αρχικά;



Πρώτη λειτουργία, μεσημέρι Δευτέρας, το πρώτο 24ωρο δούλεψε συνεχόμενα με μικρά διαλείμματα και τοποθέτηση ανά δωμάτιο.
Έκανε πολύ καλή δουλειά. Ο χώρος έχει διαφορετική αίσθηση. Οι οσμές έχουν μειωθεί έως εξαλειφθεί.
Τώρα τον δουλεύουμε με μεγαλύτερα διαλείμματα και τα επίπεδα υγρασίας είναι πολύ χαμηλότερα.
Θέλω να δω αν θα κάνει δουλειά στους τοίχους...

----------


## picdev

> Πρώτη λειτουργία, μεσημέρι Δευτέρας, το πρώτο 24ωρο δούλεψε συνεχόμενα με μικρά διαλείμματα και τοποθέτηση ανά δωμάτιο.
> Έκανε πολύ καλή δουλειά. Ο χώρος έχει διαφορετική αίσθηση. Οι οσμές έχουν μειωθεί έως εξαλειφθεί.
> Τώρα τον δουλεύουμε με μεγαλύτερα διαλείμματα και τα επίπεδα υγρασίας είναι πολύ χαμηλότερα.
> Θέλω να δω αν θα κάνει δουλειά στους τοίχους...




οι τοιχοι έχουν υγρασια , είτε απο ανερχόμενη , είτε απο υγροποίηση γιατί είναι αμόνωτοι , αυτό δεν λύνεται με αφυγραντήρα

----------

